# Precision Matthews lathe



## BigBore (Feb 12, 2010)

This machine jumped on to my prospect list yesterday. A Precision Matthews PM1127-VF. Any experiences or rumors or opinions? The videos at the bottom of the link page were pretty nice. E-mailing has been done with a guy named Matt. Seems knowledgeable and says he was once a machinist.

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-1127-VF.html

It appears to be the same as the Weiss WM280-VF or a Sieg 6.

Ed


----------



## 1hand (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like a hell of a lathe!

I sure like the name!!!!

Matt


----------



## pete (Feb 12, 2010)

Jasonb and I both own one, They are pretty good lathe. 

Pete


----------



## rake60 (Feb 12, 2010)

That is a highly ramped up version of a Sieg manufactured machine.
Grizzly sells a much more basic version of it as their _*G9972Z 11" x 26" Bench Lathe*_.
It lacks the variable speed drive and does not include the stand.

I like the looks of Precision Matthews version. Personally, I don't like variable
speed drives on machine tools. They are great when they work but when they 
break down it often means a costly repair. I'd rather replace a broken belt or
gear myself. Again, that is just my personal opinion.

Rick


----------

